# yellow syrup



## chambray7 (Oct 14, 2012)

ive been hearin bout this so called yellow syrup. the only yellow syrup i everr seen was promethazine w/ dm. 
is the a yellow syrup that contains codeine? dextromorthephen is like a dissociative hallucinogen. 

what do yall think bout that


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 14, 2012)

It could be many things. Codeine or hydrocodone with or without promethazine or a few other undesirables. Yes promethazine is included in those. Could be dxm. In some other universe where people don't like crap drugs it could be something cool like high dose oral opioids but that's sadly doubtful. But it's probably absurdly overpriced crap.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah i figured that its not hydrocodone syrup i know that. that shits been floatin around my town like a prized horse passing for codeine but therr sayin they feel like a robot so im assuming its dxm


----------



## MarioMadness (Oct 14, 2012)

"*Yellow*(tussionex 10mg of hydrocodne) *strongest 
Red (Hydromet 5mg of hydrocodone)

-Here's the catch, the yellow has 10mg of hydrocodone but is long acting so is released slowly, and doesnt hit you rapidly.

The red has only 5mg of hydrocodone but is instant release so has a rapid onset. Though less potent

Consering these facts Yellow and Red are about equal in effects and either one is strong in its own way. So you get get either of these colors you got what you neeed. I tried both and I would go with the yellow.

-be aware tht the yellow is more of a downer and the red is more of an upper because of the serperate non narcotic ingredients the two syrups differ in"


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 14, 2012)

hmmm i tasted the syrup goin around and it had a strong alcahol taste do the ones ur talking about have that?


----------



## MarioMadness (Oct 14, 2012)

Kinda, Its differently different then the purple I've had before. purple had a better taste. but yellow is just so much more potent and slow release lol. Hell if you can get yellow. Grab that shit. Its some of the best syrup


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 14, 2012)

then ima have to get it lol. i havent sipped in such a long time. but i wish there was a way i can get a positive id cuz i seen the ottle nd there no name on it some dumbfuck ripped the label off it


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't take drugs that you don't know the contents of.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 15, 2012)

i passed up on it cuz that lil sip i took made me feel shitty imo its not codeine or hydrocodone syrup its prolly some bullshit dxm 

whats the point of trippin of dxm annyways


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't you ask the people that are talking about it what it is? I mean they shouldn't be talking about all this "yellow drank" if they can't back up what it actually is.... right? That would be your best bet. For all you know, it could be piss in a cup.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 16, 2012)

lol i know it aint piss in a cup. all they is its sipp nd it gets you high so thats all the reason for me to pass it up


----------

